# Muslim/Arabic names??



## Gowie3112

My OH is muslim so I want a name to commemorate him. For a girl I'm kinda set on Mariyah Alexandra. Mariyah means 'One who is pure' and Alexandra is my mums name. A boys name is harder as I don't really like many lol. Does anybody have any suggestions??


----------



## Gowie3112

I've found the perfect name for a boy: Eren! It means 'saint' in turkish!! Very happy now :D


----------



## CedarWood

Anisa (Arabic)

Leila (Persian)

Saffron (Arabic)


----------



## foxforce

Hi 
My dh is also muslim so we are choosing names which have meanings but cross over both Arabic and English that we both like so looked into quite a bit.

Here are a couple of boys names I like - I found it difficult to find ones I like:
Aadam (my dh's son's name)
Zakarriya (Zak)

Still looking on a name I am set on!


----------



## Gowie3112

It is difficult but really important to me. If its a boy hes going to be called Eren Firat now as Firat is his dads name. 
My OH may not stick around once he finds out he's going to be a dad but i still want my son or daughter to know her heritage. (S)he'll be kurdish/arabic (dads side) and English/italian/Irish my side. Its terrible trying to find the right name lol!!!


----------



## CedarWood

I think there are quite a few pretty names for girls in Arabic. I liked Anisa and Saffron. 

Jasmine, Camilla and Layla all come from Arabic I think.

Also Eleanor/Elinor I found out recently does:flower:


----------



## KeirasMummy.

My OH is also muslim, we have been throwing around soo many names, wanted maybe an arabic first name and english middle name, we both really like amirah which means princess & i like the names keira & daisy as maybe middle names x


----------



## foxforce

Anisah is my dh's daughter's name - i do love that name

I like the name Eren but my best friend is called Erin so too similar for me.
When do you plan on telling your OH? I hope he does hang around x

At the mo our number one girl's name is Mia, lots of good choices for girls limited on boys!
Eleanor is my confirmation name, I took that from my Nanna, it was her name which I love.


----------



## sophxx

my oh is muslim my lo is called ismaeel said ismail 
we also liked Xavier and a few other boys names x


----------



## aafscsweetie

My dad is Arab, so I considered a lot of arabic names when naming my LO.

It sounds like you are set on a boys name, so my favorite girls names are:

Hayfa (was my grandma's name), Yasmine, Ayla, Aliyah, Amineh, Marya (pronounced mar-ee-ah)

I think it is sooo special that you are naming your LO something Arabic. I hope your OH appreciates it :)


----------



## mamamay

Muslim boys names I like, Faris (said Fa-reese) and Haris. My BF boy is called Faris, he is adorable xx


----------

